# Housetrained puppies peeing in other people's houses!



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

Yesterday we took Poppy to a friend's house and she peed on their rug, she barely even needed to go as she'd just been before she went in! Just last week we also took her to family's house and she peed in their living room, again only a tiny amount and she didn't really need to go!

How are you supposed to train a puppy to realise that peeing ANYWHERE indoors is incorrect without letting them make loads of accidents wherever you take them!?  she never does this in our house but it seems she hasn't worked out that only outdoors is acceptable.

We have been able to take her to the local pubs plenty of times and she's laid or played with her toys for a full 1-2 hours without any accidents, I am now worried she might start having them.

It could be her age of course, she is turning into a teen at this point.. but advice is appreciated.


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

I think maybe she gets too excited in new houses with new people. Muffin-5 months now- hasn't had a real accident in the house for about 3 weeks now, but whenever we visit my Mum, she is so happy and excited to see her, that she will pee even before we are inside the door.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Did she squat and pee or was it as she was being petted/greeted?


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

It's not excitement at all I'm afraid, she had been there for a while already and had been playing with the puppy of the household. Then when we took her into the living room with the nice rug, she went around sniffing everything but then very suddenly she squatted. I tried to cut her off but there was a table in front of me so all I could do was yell "Ah-ah!!" NO!" and by then she'd already finished.. it was just a bit.. but enough to cause a problem.

Normally she whines to go outside, even in the family's house which she peed in last week. Could it be she picked up the scent of a previous accident from the other dog?
Similar situation last week but no other dog... just a random sniff about and pee on the carpet..


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

Do other pets live there? And also, is it a very big house? Our last puppy, who was totally house-trained, visited my parents huge house when she was about 6 months old and would pee up on the third floor carpet, where my parents elderly cat had had accidents. I think she smelled it. Years later, when she was 8-8.5, we lived in a rental house with carpet and she randomly had accidents there, always in the same spot. We had her checked out and there was nothing wrong with her health-wise, I think a previous tenant had carpet and pets, and she smelled old pee. We moved to a house with hardwoods and it never happened ever again. Dogs have good noses, and carpet is hard to get clean (which is why I think its kinda gross!).

Also, I think if you live in a small space (we lived in a one floor 800 sq ft condo at the time we had our old puppy), a house with lots of levels can be confusing. Way in another room or another floor can seem like "not in the house" to a newly trained dog, I imagine. Our current pup hasn't had an accident in our house for over 3 months (she's 7.5 months). But right after Christmas she had two accidents in my SIL's house, both way up on the second floor, both on carpet. She's had no accidents since we've been back. I think the carpet and the bigger house take a little getting used to.

Heather


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

They're both huge houses! Thanks for the advice, also the family's house has a cat so maybe you're right there.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Articuno said:


> It's not excitement at all I'm afraid, she had been there for a while already and had been playing with the puppy of the household. Then when we took her into the living room with the nice rug, she went around sniffing everything but then very suddenly she squatted. I tried to cut her off but there was a table in front of me so all I could do was yell "Ah-ah!!" NO!" and by then she'd already finished.. it was just a bit.. but enough to cause a problem.
> 
> Normally she whines to go outside, even in the family's house which she peed in last week. Could it be she picked up the scent of a previous accident from the other dog?
> Similar situation last week but no other dog... just a random sniff about and pee on the carpet..


Yep, i'd bet money another pup has peed there before.


----------

